# held at gun point by a thug



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

a while back i was held at gun point by a thug. he got some of my money and i got punched in the face. (actually it was 2)

im now concerned that his gang members might see me as a potential future target to rob me in my home or even go as far as kidnap. im 22 yrs old and i dont wanna be thinking about this shit.

so im kinda wondering if its possable for me to own a gun. here is whats holding me back. i have an arrest warrent in new hampshire for failure to appear in court for a dui related offence. and also when i was 19 i got drunk and went into a building the police came and like an idiot i ran from them, (i got cought). so that put a fellony charge to my record. should i bother seing if i can get a permit, or will they be slapping the cuffs on me and calling the new hampshire state police to come and pick me up? i quit drinking 6 months ago and i think for good. in ten years i wanna go back to new hampshire and beg the judge not to throw me in jail. 

but i dont wanna carry a gun illegally. i would almost rather be shot by the gang member than go to prison, get another fellony, and have more of a record. if anyone knows anything about my situation i would appreciate it. thanks. oh and the kid who held the gun to me was probably 18-19 yrs. i know where abouts he lives and im sure they could stake him out and arrest him but it really wouldnt do any good because when he gets out he will be sure to retaliate. or one of his buddies will. or go after my family. 


if he didnt have that gun, after i got hit in the face, i would have just killed him right there, or at least paralized him. he wasnt that big, he was just big that night because of his glock.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Dude, you crack me up. Its a riot how much time you must spend purposely making grammatical errors and misspelling your post. Your quite the story teller too. Keep up the good work. I look forward to next weeks tale of the Unregistered. What is your registered name?


----------



## serpico (Dec 17, 2005)

That certainly is the most retarded story I have ever heard. But anyway to answer your question, no firearms licensing officer in his/her right mind would ever give you a license to carry. Next time you get robbed, call the cops and let us handle it.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Finally catching on


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

You need to learn to spell felony b-4 yo cann carre a gund.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oooooo, I LOVE Gunds!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Rest assured, I am sending your post to USA Network so they can make _Law & Order: Teenage Gangs Gone Wild_.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Oooooo, I LOVE Gunds!


What about Gunts? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v286/ethanfredrick/Sheltered/gunt.bmp


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

And I thought I had big balls?


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

and considering that a felony is an automatic disqualifier by federal law for owning a firearm, if by some insanely small possibility you're telling the truth, no dice.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I happy to see your off to such a good start in life. I wouldn't worry about the firearms permit...you'll likely be dead within ten years, given your ability to make good decisions.

But then, who knows? Yasser Arafat and Jimmy Carter did get Noble Peace Prizes.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

and why hasn't this thread been closed, yet? * We're wasting time here!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I’m sorry, I had no idea you guys were so anal about grammar. I don’t spell check or even look at the monitor when I type, most of the time. I’m not sure how it was that funny. I really did get a gun pointed at me and I did almost die. But yeah, this post was fuckin insanely funny huh? I guess ill just be carrying a legal blade.

Here is what I meant to type. Sorry to everyone I offended. 


A while back I was held at gunpoint by a thug. He got some of my money and I got punched in the face. (Actually it was 2)

imp now concerned that his gang members might see me as a potential future target to rob me in my home or even go as far as kidnap. I'm 22 yrs old and I don’t want to be thinking about this shit.

So i’m kind of wondering if it’s possible for me to own a gun. Here is what is holding me back. I have an arrest warrant in New Hampshire for failure to appear in court for a dui related offence. And also when I was 19 I got drunk and went into a building the police came and like an idiot I ran from them, (I got caught). So that put a felony charge to my record. Should I bother seeing if I can get a permit, or will they be slapping the cuffs on me and calling the New Hampshire state police to come and pick me up? I quit drinking 6 months ago and I think for good. In ten years I want to go back to New Hampshire and beg the judge not to throw me in jail. 

But I don’t want to carry a gun illegally. The gang member would almost rather shoot me than go to prison, get another felony, and have more of a record. If anyone knows anything about my situation I would appreciate it. Thanks. Oh and the kid who held the gun to me was probably 18-19 yrs. I know where about he lives and i’m sure they could stake him out and arrest him but it really wouldn’t do any good because when he gets out he will be sure to retaliate. Or one of his buddies will. Or go after my family. 


If he didn’t have that gun, after I got hit in the face, I would have just killed him right there, or at least paralyzed him. He wasn’t that big, he was just big that night because of his gun.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

We're wasting time here!!!!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Dude.. lmao. Your post is hilarious, but..
*If he didn't have that gun, after I got hit in the face, I would have just killed him right there, or at least paralyzed him.*
That's exactly the kind of person I want carrying a gun. 

*I have an arrest warrant in New Hampshire for failure to appear in **court** for a **dui** related offence.*
Having a gun demands responsiblity. You clearly dont have any. Be responsible and show up for your court date. You drove intoxicated, now pay the price.

In closing, your post is retarded (I still dont think its real) and no you cant have a gun. The end.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Why do you think he is going to kill you?

You got robbed. They took your money and screwed without killing you, so I really don't get why you think they are going to hunt you down. Are you a rat or something? If so, speak to whoever your guy is.

You credibility was shot with " And also when I was 19 I got drunk and went into a building the police came and like an idiot I ran from them, (I got caught)." WTF? I have been plenty drunk before, and it never created an urge to B&E, so obviously there is alot missing here.

The pieces don't add up.

Nightstalker, relax. If you don't want to read the thread, don't open it. That way your time will not be wasted. Personally, I get a kick out of these posts.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> Nightstalker, relax. If you don't want to read the thread, don't open it. That way your time will not be wasted. Personally, I get a kick out of these posts.


Reading this thread is funny.... But I think it should have been put in Idiot news.... well hmmm.. that really wouldnt work either.... maybe we need a new forum section that says *"idiot stories to ask a cop...." *Maybe we should just have the ability to throw the bullshit flag at people.... "Personal Foul - Bullshit on the forum. 15 yard penalty. Repeat First Post."


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NHSP is tracking you IP address right now. There bringing there new charger.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Unregistered/Uninsured.

I prefer to remain anonymous but the guy who robbed you is named JKIM. He used the money to pay his $400 speeding fine that he got while on his way to church.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

94c said:


> Hey Unregistered/Uninsured.
> 
> I prefer to remain anonymous but the guy who robbed you is named JKIM. He used the money to pay his $400 speeding fine that he got while on his way to church.


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> when I was 19 I got drunk and went into a building the police came and like an idiot I ran from them, (I got caught)


Also known as Breaking & Entering, yes a Felony.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL.... I couldn't stop laughing at 94c's comment.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

creeperjeep said:


>


Creeper - You rock!!!! Now thats what I was talking about!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

doesn't DUI DQ you for a firearms license too?

you guys seem to be picking apart certain things he's done. Sounds like all he's done is screw up. I doubt the PD will even give you an application for a LTC let alone do a background check or even give you an appointment for the processing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This ass cant be real...come on, which one of you posted this?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Just do this...go into your local police station and apply for a permit...make sure you give them your ID. Wait in the lobby and they'll run you threw WMS and when they come out to give you your ID they'll have a special surprise for you.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

How about you stop into a police station (or courthouse) in NH and turn yourself in on the warrant? When you're done handling the warrant issue - ASK THEM.

That way, you can kill two birds in one stone and everyone is happy.


----------

